# My, What Big Nostrils You Have



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice one......


----------



## otherprof (Apr 3, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 171105


V
Very nice!


----------



## BillM (Apr 3, 2019)

I like turtles


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 3, 2019)

Dean, your a nut!    I like the shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice one......


Thank you, Jeff!


otherprof said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 171105
> ...


Thank you very much, sir!


BillM said:


> I like turtles


Thank you for looking and commenting 


Jeff G said:


> Dean, your a nut!    I like the shot!


Thanks ( I think )lol!


----------



## LRLala (Apr 3, 2019)

Having just that little bit of his eye showing really makes the picture for me. Nice job!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2019)

LRLala said:


> Having just that little bit of his eye showing really makes the picture for me. Nice job!



Thanks! I picked it up so this old guy didn't have to lie down to take a closeup, and it pulled itself in and wouldn't give me more until I put it back down near the canal, lol.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 3, 2019)

BillM said:


> I like turtles



You have to say it like this....LOL.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 3, 2019)

Cool shot!


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 3, 2019)

I love the back story, Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Cool shot!


Thanks!


RowdyRay said:


> I love the back story, Dean.


Thanks, Ray. I did think about lying down on the ground until the thought of the ticks being active made my decision for me


----------



## Winona (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice. I’ll always have to look at the nostrils now!


----------



## BillM (Apr 3, 2019)

we need a turtle thread lol


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 3, 2019)

Winona said:


> Nice. I’ll always have to look at the nostrils now!


Thanks! They are pretty prominent, aren't they?


BillM said:


> we need a turtle thread lol
> 
> View attachment 171113



You're right. Seems we have one for just about every other subject.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Apr 4, 2019)

We need that turtle thread! Both are nice images! I need to find our threatened species of turtle.  I love our kind, it´s somehow special.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 4, 2019)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> We need that turtle thread! Both are nice images! I need to find our threatened species of turtle.  I love our kind, it´s somehow special.



I hope you can get that shot of your turtle and I hope to see it soon!


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Apr 4, 2019)

It won´t be soon, but till summer I want to find it. It's dark, almost black with green dots.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

love turtles.. yes on turtle thread.. great photos


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 4, 2019)

That`s a cracking turtle close up Dean, great colours.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 4, 2019)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> It won´t be soon, but till summer I want to find it. It's dark, almost black with green dots.


I am sure what you share with us will be worth the wait. Good luck!


Photo Lady said:


> love turtles.. yes on turtle thread.. great photos


Thank you much! Some days, turtles are all I see when I visit the marsh I frequent. It wasn't the case this day ( saw a mink feasting on a dead beaver ), but turtles were all I got photos of.


Fujidave said:


> That`s a cracking turtle close up Dean, great colours.


Thank you, Dave. It was crossing my path, so I helped it out by carrying it closer to the water it was traveling towards. I figured a photo should be payment enough for the ride


----------



## BillM (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> \ Some days, turtles are all I see when I visit the marsh I frequent.



There are a few in the place that I visit


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 5, 2019)

There's a bunch of those little guys in the pond behind the shop I work at.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 5, 2019)

I just read that the painted turtle will lay between 4 and 20 eggs at a time, so I suppose it doesn't take long to establish themselves in a body of water.


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 5, 2019)

I guess that would explain why they're all over the place on that pond.


----------

